# help pledge to the wheel gods gotti g1001 17" 9.5" on mk3 vw



## toastystuff (Jan 17, 2007)

*help pledge to the wheel gods gotti g1001 17" 9.5" et56 on mk3 vw*

hello i just picked up a set of gotti g1001 3piece wheel:thumbup:s. The only problem is that i whant to shoehorn them into my mk3 jetta vr6 :laugh: they are corvette bolt pattern 17inch (5X120.65) 9.5inches wide et56 :screwy: i know but its been done before. This would be my first dope wheel adventure lol,im aware that im gonna have to roll the fenders,stretch the tires and get adapters-spacers to make em fit. Im just not sure how thick the spacers-adapters need to be and how much of a stretch i need to pull it off. I know i need a stretch and poke but im not into the ridiculous strech and poke that is "in" now a days in the vag scene i just whant enough stretch to make it work! i dont wanna have to worry about my tire separating from my rims on a off ramp lol after all its my daily driver! please i ask the wheel gods for help! these wheels are so sick they need to be on my vr6 now! lol thx! :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

First we need to know the offset of the wheels...


----------



## toastystuff (Jan 17, 2007)

o crap my bad i thought i put i had put that in there lol lemee take a look when i get home


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

9.5 wide all the way around?


----------



## toastystuff (Jan 17, 2007)

Offset is 56 btw and yes they are 9.5 all four of em


----------



## toastystuff (Jan 17, 2007)

bump! cmmon guys i need some help lol


----------



## Slow Slammed 4 Door (Oct 15, 2008)

Your going to have a hard time with the fronts. This isn't a easy to pull off static wheel setup for a mk3. If u run too small of a adapter u will hit the coils. Too big and it will look stupid. Sometimes u have to actually work on ur car instead of people telling u what to do. Go buy a box off washers and figure out what size adapters u need. Not that hard.


----------



## Slow Slammed 4 Door (Oct 15, 2008)

Also if ur not into ridiculous stretch and poke as u stated why in the hell would u buy 17x9.5 wheels for a mk3.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Slow Slammed 4 Door said:


> Also if ur not into ridiculous stretch and poke as u stated why in the hell would u buy 17x9.5 wheels for a mk3.


No sh#t. Because you're going to have run 205/40/17 to even have a chance..


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

If anything you might have to resort to finding some new barrels for the front just to narrow them a little bit.


----------



## toastystuff (Jan 17, 2007)

*wheels*

thx for the input guys, i know its a mission i just wanted to know what i was looking at...i dotn have alot of time to fiddle with the wheels so i just wanted a ballpark figure. the onl reason i got these wheels is because they all have the same date stamp,are in great condish and where a killer deal way less than 900 for all four


----------

